# .300 rcm



## rebeccafrancis (Nov 23, 2009)

Does anyone own a .300 rcm or know anything about them?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

comparable to the .300 WSM...performs slightly better in a shorter barrel than the WSM...


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It is a little bit of redundancy all over again. The same ballistics as the 300 Win., WBY, H&H, WSM, RSAUM, et al.
Its claim to fame is that it performs as well in a short barrel as the others do in a long barrel. I'm not sure how it gets around the laws of physics to do this, but I'm sure Ruger's marketing gurus can explain it.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah I would just stick with a 30-06, WinMag, or WSM if I were you...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think that Frisco Pete said that the .300 RCM was an answer to a question that was never asked.

I have always liked strange, new cartidges and I have looked into this caliber a little bit.

I have also looked into the .300 Remington SAUM with equal curiosity.

So here is my take on the caliber:

It is a bit more cost effective for someone that does not handload: A box of .300 RCMs will run you about $29 per box of 20. And if you were to buy a .300 Rem SAUM or .300 WSM, you will pay about $47 per box of 20. So cost is a benefit with the RCM.

But the reason I never bought a .300 RCM is because it is still an odd-ball caliber that wont be as easy to find if you are in a pinch in a small town (same with the SAUM). Also, at this point you are fairly limited to Ruger as the only firearms manufacturer that chambers a rifle in this caliber (unless someone else has recently started making one), whereas the .300 WSM is a bit more common and you could find the caliber most places with a fair amount of manufacturers. I'm not saying Ruger doesnt make a fine firearm, but sometimes you find another manufacturer's rifle that feels better in your hands.

I think that the 30-06 Sprg, .300 Win Mag, and .300 WSM are going to be the better choice for MOST hunters purely because of the availability of ammo and of rifle manufacturers.


----------



## rebeccafrancis (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses. I actually own a .300 wsm that I love. But I just won a .300 rcm and wondered what the differences were. They are very similar and I agree about finding the ammo. I am just curious how it performs. I haven't shot it yet and I 'm anxious to try it out. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats AWESOME that you won a rifle!

As you may have noticed on the forum, we all love Chuck Hawks and his simple explainations on calibers. Maybe take a look at the link below and see what he says...

http://www.chuckhawks.com/300_338_RCM_pr.htm


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

rebeccafrancis said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I actually own a .300 wsm that I love. But I just won a .300 rcm and wondered what the differences were. They are very similar and I agree about finding the ammo. I am just curious how it performs. I haven't shot it yet and I 'm anxious to try it out. Thanks for all your help.


Congrats, how did you win that?


----------



## rebeccafrancis (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats, how did you win that?[/quote]

I actually won it with the Extreme Huntress contest. They gave me a rugar .338 rcm for the moose and bear hunt. And they gave me the .300 rcm to use for the stone sheep and mountain goat. I am still in shock about all this! I originally was going to win a bighorn hunt, but International Sportsman Inc. was amazing enough to trade it for a stone sheep. I have always wanted to hunt Stone, but couldn't afford it. I seriously can't believe it.

Ok, one other question...do you know if you have to use hornady's new powder to reload the cartridge, and will there be better performance?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Which powder is that?
From what I have read, the short wonder mags (and Hornady's Heavy-Mag loads) get their extra velocity from proprietary propelants and loading processes that are not available to the public, not some magical properties associated with their case shape. Your RCMs should get the same performance from the old stand-by powders that work well in their more common counterparts.


----------

